# What is the definitive Iphone3Gs to MFD2/Nav solution? (or does it not exist?)



## castlerock (Feb 10, 2006)

(Originally on the B6 forum)
Can anyone offer some advice (or point me to the proper links) as to what the "best" approach is to utilize an Iphone 3Gs (has stereo bluetooth capability) to the MFD2/Nav headunit?
I have been searching and see many Ipod solutions, but I am looking for Bluetooth phone and media play. I tried to contact the support page on VOLK-L to see if they supported the Iphone3G with the MFD2 but of course got nothing...
The questions I have are more related to capabilities and upgrade paths. The 2007 Dynaudio system has an MFD2 head unit. VW sells a bluetooth retrofit known as VOLK-L. IT claims to stream stereo, but only with certain radios,
I'm beginning to think that doesn't include mine. 
Worst case, I upgrade the head unit to the RNS510 (MFD3) and add the VOLK-L, $2K???
Medium case, add Volkl and get streaming $300. or maybe an AUX connect $30-200/ But I don't know how the two systems bluetooth for phone and cable for audio, would play together....


----------

